# How often do you replace boards?



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

Broke my board a couple days ago, waiting to see if DC will warranty it. It got me to thinking "Wow that board only lasted a year and I don't even ride that hard." How often do you guys break boards and/or how often do you buy another board?


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I ride once a week and I'll ride a board 2-3 seasons if I like it, one if I don't. I'm onl my 3rd season on a Ride Kink and if I can I'll ride it one or two more because I love it... its got a few cracks in the metal edges though, guess I'll see how they hold up.

I don't see any reason why a board shouldn't last a few good seasons of riding. If all you ride is rails and you go big smashing onto them then maybe you will only get a season or less.


----------



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah I totally agree with you there. I don't ride rails very often so I was hoping to get at least of couple years out of a board. I'm pretty bummed cause boards aren't cheap.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

How did yours break?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Have a 2000 Forum JP Walker 154 that was my dedicated rail board for a few years simply because I refused to buy a new one until I broke it. In the end I caved and bought a Mid-life to replace it. 

Outside of a few core shots which have been repaired the thing rides like new. Still super good pop. This board is a testament to how long a board can last. I've had others that broke down within 1 season. My Scaremaster, which had adequate pop right out of the wrapper, now rides like it was made out of mashed potatoes...slop.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Now I buy/replace based on need/want/deal...got 5 in the quiver (a couple from 04/05 that are still doing great) and could use 1 more but can wait for the deal on a specific type.


----------



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

Casual- I landed tail heavy off a park jump and looped out and I'm guessing that's where I broke it. I noticed my board was cracked completely through from my heel to toe behind my back binding when I got to the lift.

It was a great board, I was hoping to make it last for awhile but no dice.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

ya thats a tough one, my buddy did that to a Burton Custom, two seasons old and it broke a few weeks later mid tail.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Most boards within my collection rotate out every 2 years. Some I intend on keeping until they're destroyed and some that I don't like usually get sold within a year of buying.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Every couple of years if they last. I had to replace my west mark after a year, it was thrashed. 

Good Luck!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

My thinking with gear is that I use it alot, same thinking as the rubber on my tires (having a summer and winter set), so I may as well get a couple sets of everything in order to ease up on the wear and tear.

My Proto has almost 100 days on it and is super beat down, several core shots and the bottom and edges are just shredded. As such I needed a second board just to take the pressure off the Proto so it can spend some time not getting beat up and maybe even getting fixed. So I got an Evo. Now I realize I need another Proto, because it just slays all the gnar so hard, so early next year I will probably be replacing the shredded Betty with a new HD version.

you axed..


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I buy my wife and I one each season and use the prior years as a rock board the next year. My son goes through a few a season. Between proforms and free shit its not too bad....


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Depends on the circumstances. I used to go through boards once every other season or so, but the last board I bought is just wrapping up season four. I usually go by feel, and I can tell my NS is dying, so I'm in the market to replace it right now.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'm on my third year with my Heritage, but this is probably the last. Not that it's worn, but I'm getting antsy for some change.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Donutz said:


> I'm on my third year with my Heritage, but this is probably the last. Not that it's worn, but I'm getting antsy for some change.


Had 3 boards in 7 years...but I still have all of them. The '06 Ride control went to my son and is my rock board, I use a '10 Arbor and an '12 Hovercraft


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Prior to 2010 I was on the same board for 15 years. It was an old stiff cambered beast with kevlar in it so it surprisingly still rode well. I outgrew it in size though so decided to change. Now I still have the board I replaced it with, and it rides like the day I bought it (despite all the core shots and abuse!) but I chose to replace it with another style board as my tastes/abilities changed.

I also just bought a park/play board. I fully expect these three current boards to last me years. I would expect 100 days on a board would be at least what you can expect from one, unless you're landing tail happy all the time. I watched Timmytard ride my current board for a lap and cringed when he landed on the tail a few times, but the thing just flexed and took it like a champ! So far so good! :yahoo: I knuckled a 30 footer last weekend and didn't crack the board.


----------



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

Just a follow up on the thread. Contacted DC and they decided to warranty my board even though it was 2 months out of warranty! They could not give me a 153.75 PLY so they gave me the option of any size PLY or a 153.75 MEGA board. I took the MEGA and i received it 2 days later! Great customer service at DC, they are making me a customer for life.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I will completely admit to being a gear whore. I also make enough to be able to be a gear whore. I bought my Buck Ferton 3 season ago and still can't find a reason to buy another board for park riding. I did just buy a Lib Tech Jamie Lynn but that is a far stiffer board and more for going fast. Just yesterday I only took my Jamie Lynn and after a few runs I was wanting my Buck Ferton to hit the jibs with.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I go through 2 boards per season. But I ride almost year round so it's a lot of wear on a board.


----------

